# Apple Pie (the alcoholic beverage)



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Was asked for the recipie and was told by someone that they tried Everclear with almost everything and it never tasted like apple pie, so heres the directions on what we make....

1 bottle (1 Liter) of 190 proof Everclear Grain Alcohol
7 to 10 cinnamon sticks
3 cups sugar
1 gallon Apple Juice
1 gallon Apple Cider

Mix everything *EXCEPT the Everclear *in a large pot and boil until the cinnamon stick no longer have cinnamon taste left in the sticks.

Let cool to room temperature and stir in the Everclear. 

DO NOT add the booze when its still hot, it will make quite the reaction, trust me, been there, done that with my first batch.

Pour into Mason style jars and put in the fridge, this should make quite a few jars and it only workes out to slightly stronger than wine when its all mixed.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

it is so good


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

That stuff is pretty good
didnt know the recipe, may have to make some myself now!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be going to the store in the morning....


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

had some of this this summer, awsome stuff, but don't you have too let it sit for a while?


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Will definitly give it a try.. Sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

That apple pie drink is great. I know a guy that makes it for every ride.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

This maybe weird, but a buddy made some and brought it out to a ride, when he got the bottle out I saw something in the bottom and he told me it was a flavored cigar. I wasnt too sure about it after that but still drank some, it was ok had a little different slight flavored tobacco taste to it, LOL. 

Have yall heard of that before?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

never heard of a tobacco taste before, I think I'da got sick LOL


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Got me some everclear today, but another recipe I found says too let it sit for a while. Do you gotta with this recipe?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Got me some everclear today, but another recipe I found says too let it sit for a while. Do you gotta with this recipe?


Maybe a couple days, but we dont entertain as often as we used to and we dont drink it other than when we have friends over or go to a friends to have a good time, so ours does sit for a while, but I dont think it matters much.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

at the store, cant find cinnamon sticks


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Didnt let it sit, just started a drinking, and my god is this batch lethal lol I didn't think that needed all the cider and juice and cut back a bit and wow she's got a good kick too it. Been goin at it all weekend with the friends and still haven't knocked back half of it. Great stuff!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Now I'm thirsty.....MMMMmmwarm apple pie. Anyone remember American Pie the Movie.:haha:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Really good stuff!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

650Brute said:


> Really good stuff!


Does this mean you found cinnamon sticks and got a batch made up?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Who is bringing some to the Mudaholic Convention?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Rubberdown said:


> Does this mean you found cinnamon sticks and got a batch made up?


Indeed I did, was a hit at the Farm that night.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> Who is bringing some to the Mudaholic Convention?


Amen to that! LOL

I'm gonna have to definitely mix myself up a batch. Has anyone ever tried it warmed up at all or just drink it cold? I bet it would be good hot, especially on a good cold night by fire at a ride :rockn:


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

very good stuff, but I've always mixed it a little different. 1/2 a liter of Everclear, 1 gallon of cider, 1 cup of brown sugar, 5 cinnamon sticks. The ladies love to drink it warm bt the camp fire... Also if ya want you can cut slices of apple ( seeds removed) and throw a couple in each jar, then eat em after you drink it...


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

That definitely sounds good Bruiser! Like the apple slices! I was wondering about drinking it warm because I just don't wanna hold a cold jar in 30-40 degree weather and I don't have a koozie to fit my mason jars! LOL


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Made-In-TX said:


> Amen to that! LOL
> 
> I'm gonna have to definitely mix myself up a batch. Has anyone ever tried it warmed up at all or just drink it cold? I bet it would be good hot, especially on a good cold night by fire at a ride :rockn:


LMFAO, you live in Texas, you dont have cold nights hahaha. Now up here, hell i had to scrap the frost off the windows in the car to go to work today.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> LMFAO, you live in Texas, you dont have cold nights hahaha. Now up here, hell i had to scrap the frost off the windows in the car to go to work today.


LOL, we do have cold nights every now and then! It'll get below 60 from time to time. LMAO!

Actually when I posted that, it was 34 degrees here in Conroe that night and was freaking almost 90 during the day! What kind of crap is that?!?!?! :aargh4:


----------

